# New type of thread - aria contest



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I haven't seen this type of thread done here, unlike other places where they do exist.

Here is what I propose:

We'll post up to six YouTubes of the same aria by past and current singers (3 past, 3 current), and we'll pick our favorite. Then after people give their opinions a bit - quoting pros and cons of each - and after enough discussion the favorite becomes clear, then we're done with the aria, and someone else posts six more (a different aria). So what do you think? Wanna play?

Let's see a few versions of O Mio Babbino Caro, from Puccini's Gianni Schicchi:


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

sounds like a good idea...but does it strictly have to be 3 past and 3 current singers? Just 6 videos (or another number) of choice?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

karenpat said:


> sounds like a good idea...but does it strictly have to be 3 past and 3 current singers? Just 6 videos (or another number) of choice?


It's because the site won't let us insert more than six videos per post.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

None of the performances is without merit, but if I think the aria is about Lauretta trying to convince her father of her feelings towards Rinuccio, Angela Gheorghiu succeeds best.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Herkku said:


> None of the performances is without merit, but if I think the aria is about Lauretta trying to convince her father of her feelings towards Rinuccio, Angela Gheorghiu succeeds best.


OK, so, now it's your turn to post a different arias with a set of six performers (3 old, 3 new)


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Here is what I propose:
> 
> ...we'll pick our favorite. Then after people give their opinions a bit - quoting pros and cons of each - and after enough discussion the favorite becomes clear, then we're done with the aria, and someone else posts six more (a different aria).


I can start thinking another one, but this hardly counted as a discussion...


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Herkku said:


> I can start thinking another one, but this hardly counted as a discussion...


Well, this thread has been so slow, that I thought we should skip the discussion part.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

OK, here goes! I had to abandon my initial choice because there weren't enough older versions, but as this is also one of my favourite arias, I don't mind.

Inga Balabanova






Renata Scotto






Roxana Briban






Leontyne Price






Daniela Dessì






Montserrat Caballé


----------

